# Tascam US-1800



## GuitarSkater (Nov 17, 2008)

Hey guys,

I was looking for a good audio interface which is affordable to record my songs. I was thinking of getting the Tascam US-1800, but I'm not sure if it is good. At Long & McQuade it comes with Cubase LE 5.

What are your views on this interface, and if it isn't good, do you have any other recommendations of other interfaces within a similar price range.

Thanks,

GuitarSkater


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the previous version 1641 .. love it. I bought it used. Didn't manage to get Cubase working but I am using Reaper with much success


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

What is the latency like? I have the smaller Tascam US-800 and find the latency painful on it! I can't monitor my recording very well at all, because the latency makes it really hard to play accurately.

Anyone else experience this? I never experienced anything like this with the M-Audio Fast Track Pro I was using before.

My computer is fairly decent, Quad-core, 8GB Ram, Windows 7 64 Bit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lantency is ok .


----------

